

Oracle hasn't killed Java – but there's still time - LaSombra
http://www.infoworld.com/d/application-development/oracle-hasnt-killed-java-theres-still-time-247823

======
rbanffy
Considering most Android development is done in Java, I don't see the language
going anywhere anytime soon. Plus, it's not a bad language. It may not be the
most convenient language to use to solve a specific problem (it's not for my
usual problems) but there are many situations where it makes a lot of sense.

~~~
tetha
There's OpenJDK, there's a huge ecosystem surrounding java, and java is one of
the few languages that can hold a candle to C-ish performance server-side.
While being safer than C and less insane than C++. I doubt it will leave
anytime soon.

------
freeloader911
Java is easier to learn which is an employable skill in the job market at
present, there are many parties, not just Oracle with vested interests in the
language. It's not going anywhere in the near future, but without anything
new, Java might sound old.

